# Honey by the frame



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Have heard that with the right crowd/market as high as $65-$80 for a med. and at other areas/markets they wouldn't touch it unless it was in a jar. Weigh your capped frame and apply honey/pound charge plus 10 percent for novalty and see what happens, Package in a large ziplock bag I guess. Jim


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Watch the heat or you will have a mess in that ziplock bag. Sorry, just looked at your location, heat is not a problem. Farmers markets in the South get 100 to 115 degrees in the summer.


----------



## smithwoods (Sep 16, 2009)

scdw43 said:


> Watch the heat or you will have a mess in that ziplock bag. Sorry, just looked at your location, heat is not a problem. Farmers markets in the South get 100 to 115 degrees in the summer.



I will use a cooler


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

speaking of which, you might want to consider freezing those frames for a couple days before selling them. You SHOULDN"T have to worry about wax moth larva or SHBs, but you never can be to safe.


----------

